# Some quick before/after pics of the bedroom I remodelled



## J187 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow, what a difference...but I would have kept the beautiful pink carpet:laughing:


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

The most impressive item I would think is the LCD TV liked embedded onto the wall without any wiring exposed.... Those requires good planning and most difficult: wife not change her mind where the TV located, yesterday, today and tomorrow... or after looking more closely,... is it a TV?


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Yes it is a TV - a 32" LCD. The tricky part of the wiring was that the wall the TV is on is the outside wall of my split level house. So, in the attic, it is the point at which the roof and floor joists meet. I had to crawl out on the joists to the very edge where roofing nails were digging into my head and spiders were taunting me and drill holes w/ an angle driver to fish wires. The end result is excellent though. Thanks.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice clean job....:thumbsup: 


I personally would have mounted the TV up a bit higher in a bedroom (nothing you can't change...:laughing: ), but to each his/her own.



I know exactly what you mean about the attic issue. Been there many, many times. What a real PIA that is...


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

the other issue is : how do you play DVD in the TV? or you just watch cable..... if unable to play DVD... that really take away a large % of everyday usage....

or you so.... well plan that the DVD player is wire to the otherside of the room


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks. 

We actually both commented afterwards how the TV looks so much lower when you are standing then it does when you are on the bed watching. Its not much too low, but it is a bit too low, but as I mentioned, its a new TV mounted to the same mount I had the old. On the old TV the mount plate went to the way bottom, on the new one it is at the very top, the difference is like 5".


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> the other issue is : how do you play DVD in the TV? or you just watch cable..... if unable to play DVD... that really take away a large % of everyday usage....
> 
> or you so.... well plan that the DVD player is wire to the otherside of the room


 
Kui - We have HDMI cables run to behind that chest and we had a DVD that sat directly on the chest. It recently died and we haven't replaced it yet. DVDs actually do not make up a large percent of our daily usage in the bedroom, I also have a family room/TV room in the basement featuring a 65" DLP TV with a full home theater sound system which is where we usually head for DVDs.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow.... that is very nice.... I am also thinking about the DLP Projector... thinking whethere I should or shouldn't do it....


we don't watch that much DVD in our family.... wonder if that will change if we have a DLP Projector.... Is 12' or a little bit less than 12' enough distance to setup such....


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

12' Viewing distance is ideal for a TV 55" -65"


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree, a picture can be deceiving. I pictured you watching TV through your toes....:laughing: 

What's important is that YOU (*the wife*) like it where it's at....


That said, I have a new project for you with regards this TV set up.

1. Shift the TV slightly to the right, so it lines up with the AC unit and slightly up.

2. Construct a "surround" of MDF extending out from the wall that would give a "shadow box" affect around both the TV and the AC unit.

3. Construct a cloth panel that covers just the AC unit for use in the winter months.

I know it would be a lot of work for something that is just for the looks, but I think you'd like it....:yes:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

KUIPORNG said:


> we don't watch that much DVD in our family.... wonder if that will change if we have a DLP Projector.... Is 12' or a little bit less than 12' enough distance to setup such....


 
FWIW:

AS a professional in the industry I recommend the JCV HD'ila, or the Sony equivalent over any DLP/LCD rear projection set.

The reasons being that LCOS based RPTV's don't have the moving parts like a DLP (color wheel), or less brightness like a LCD.

And you must bear in mind that either of these will require a bulb replacement which averages $300.00 every now and then. 

How often depends on how heavily used. I've seen the need for a bulb in a year, and I've seen others last for several years.

And as mentioned above 12' is fine for large displays. Even up to the 70" stuff....


----------



## keyser soze (May 28, 2007)

Nice work J187! I can't figure out why you changed the color of the carpet but it's your bedroom not mine. :whistling2:

TV's at the foot of the bed are hard to place well. I always joke with my coworkers that I'll just mount mine on the ceiling and lay flat to watch it. Otherwise there's always a compromise between height, angle, and how many pillows you can handle on the bed. My mom could have a lower height than you since she has like 4 pillows on each side of the bed, not counting the little ones that go in the middle. :no:

You have a decent height for the flat mount which looks very nice. Too much higher would beg for a tilt mount that just doesn't look as cool.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

keyser soze said:


> Nice work J187! I can't figure out why you changed the color of the carpet but it's your bedroom not mine. :whistling2:
> 
> TV's at the foot of the bed are hard to place well. I always joke with my coworkers that I'll just mount mine on the ceiling and lay flat to watch it. Otherwise there's always a compromise between height, angle, and how many pillows you can handle on the bed. My mom could have a lower height than you since she has like 4 pillows on each side of the bed, not counting the little ones that go in the middle. :no:
> 
> You have a decent height for the flat mount which looks very nice. Too much higher would beg for a tilt mount that just doesn't look as cool.


 
Yeah, the color of the carpet was good. Wall stains were nice too, but I needed change. When I take a few minutes to adjust the TV height it will be perfect, the old one was. 

BTW, did I tell you I was in a barber shop quartet in Skokie Illinois?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Wait a minute......:confused1: 


Barbershop quartet in Skokie, Illinois?

Then what's with the *Beantown *thing.....:huh: ?


----------



## keyser soze (May 28, 2007)

> did I tell you I was in a barber shop quartet in Skokie Illinois?


:icon_cool:



> Barbershop quartet in Skokie, Illinois?


Go watch The Usual Suspects right now. No, _right now_. Do not pass the fridge, do not collect sleep. RIGHT NOW. Did I say that it was a good movie? You shouldn't even have read that because you should be watching The Usual Suspects already. :yes:

oh and +1 for the Sony SXRD sets. They are not flat like a LCD but the picture is way better than any LCD i've seen with no burn in, massive weight, or heat like a plasma. 60" 1080p is $2600 now I think. Hands down best looking TV I've seen since I unplugged my Sony 27" Wega Trinitron tube set. I'm partial to deep colors and good black levels though. My LCD stinks but at least its flat! Try to find a SXRD on disply with a blu-ray playing on it. INTENSE! I don't get excited about TV's since I heard about the SED's (which never made it to market [would have ate plasmas and LCD's lunch BTW]). This one makes me feel warm and fuzzy though.

I liked the HD-ila we had for a week before it went for service in November, haven't seen it since.  Nice picture but motion ess-you-see-kayed on it. Maybe that's what they were going to fix......


----------



## AndyH (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats what im talking about, nice, clean and simple. good job


----------



## Mrnagrom (Oct 7, 2008)

looks much better.. tv looks wierd right there.


----------

